# sanyo z2 projector problem



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

hi

i need help with my Sanyo z2 projector.

when i start it, it works (green power light) for a few seconds and goes into standby mode (blinking red power light). 

the lamp does not start at all.

i have checked and it is not the cover switch

any ideas?

thanks
Barvuz


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Bad lamp? How old is the unit, how many hours did you have on it? Have you tried removing the power cord for a minute, then plugging back in?

It sounds to me like it turns on, charges caps, tries to start the lamp and fails, then goes to standby. I have zero experience with your PJ, but I'd call their customer support line. Sometimes 45 minutes on hold is worth the wait.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks for the reply

someone gave it to me so i do not know the history.
i tried the power cord thing and it doesn't change a thing.

i guess it could be a bad lamp but the lamp replacement light does not turn on. any way to make sure/rule out bad lamp as a reason?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Z2 as well but have not had the issue you describe. I am still on the original bulb and it works great. I would suspect the lamp as well. A replacement lamp is around $300 and given the age of the projector you have to ask if it is worth it as you can get a better projector now for under $1000.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

If the PJ was free, then it's probably worth it, but I'd still call Sanyo and ask them what they think.


----------

